# Корзина > НЕсуицид >  Русская тоска.

## Traumerei

Что это за феномен ? 

"О, как же я хорошо понимаю российское безволие, как хорошо понимаю Обломова, каторгу и русскую церковь. То, что Кюстин говорит о русских, которые не просто сталкиваются с несчастьем, но обрели к нему привычку, так хорошо подходит к моей родной стране"

(Э. Чоран)

----------


## Dementiy

_Умом Россию не понять,
Аршином общим не измерить:
У ней особенная стать —
В Россию можно только верить._ (с)

И кстати, в этом нет ничего плохого.
Например, "неумное" познание истин, для восточной философии, - весьма распространенное явление.  :Smile: 

В этом феномене больше недосказанного (чувственного), чем логичного / закономерного.
Педанты, конечно, могут говорить "фи". Но я вот, технарь, а почему-то этого не делаю. 
Интересно, почему? Может не все так линейно?  :Wink:

----------


## Traumerei

«Самоубийство Вашего русского юноши есть явление специфическое, Европе незнакомое. Вся энергия художника должна быть обращена на две силы: человек и природа. С одной стороны физическая слабость, нервность, ранняя половая зрелость, страстная жажда жизни и правды, мечты о широкой, как степь, деятельности, беспокойный анализ, бедность знаний рядом с широким полетом мысли; с другой — необъятная равнина, суровый климат, серый суровый народ со своей тяжелой, холодной историей, татарщина, чиновничество, бедность, невежество, сырость столиц и проч. Русская жизнь бьет русского человека так, что мокрого места не остается, бьет на манер тысячепудового камня. В Западной Европе люди погибают оттого, что жить тесно и душно, у нас же оттого, что жить просторно... Простора так много, что маленькому человечку нет сил ориентироваться... Вот что я думаю о русских самоубийцах... »

Из письма А.П. Чехова Д. В. Григоровичу. 5 февраля 1888 г., Москва.

----------


## Nabat

Я люблю тебя, Россия,
Дорогая наша Русь.
Нерастраченная сила,
Неразгаданная грусть.
Ты размахом необъятна,
Нет ни в чём тебе конца.
Ты веками непонятна
Чужеземным мудрецам.

Много раз тебя пытали,
Быть России иль не быть,
Много раз в тебе пытались
Душу русскую убить,
Но нельзя тебя, я знаю,
Ни сломить, ни запугать.
Ты мне - Родина родная,
Вольной волей дорога.

Ты добром своим и лаской,
Ты душой своей сильна.
Неразгаданная сказка,
Синеокая страна.
Я б в берёзовые ситцы
Нарядил бы белый свет.
Я привык тобой гордиться,
Без тебя мне счастья нет!

----------


## Traumerei

"_Русский (a Russian)_ – тот, кто постоянно находится в состоянии депрессии, видит мир в чёрных красках"

Это как бы американский "фразеологизм*"

_*более точного слова пока не найдено_

----------


## brusnika

У украинцев такого нет, по вашему? И у самих американцев тоже?)
Без цитат чьих-либо хотелось бы почитать, просто ваше личное мнение.

----------


## Yrok25

> Побывав в США, Владимир Высоцкий как-то раз сказал Жванецкому: "Знаешь Миша, чем американцы от нас отличаются ? Вот они договорились, и построили."


 Вова и Миша не "русские"

----------


## Dementiy

Американская цивилизация для меня ассоциируется с рабством.

Сначала истребление свободолюбивых индейцев, капитализм и негры.
Сейчас: ФРС, банки, медицинская страховка и долги с рождения. 
То же рабство, только в профиль.

Несчастная страна, по-сути то своей...  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## Игорёк

Какая тоска ? нет никакой тоски, все нормально) 
Traumerei, рассказала бы что-нибудь более приземленное, как и где остановились ? какое отношение к себе ты чувствуешь со стороны коренных жителей ? ну и т.д. и т.п.

----------


## Балда

> Что это за феномен ? 
> 
> "О, как же я хорошо понимаю российское безволие, как хорошо понимаю Обломова, каторгу и русскую церковь. То, что Кюстин говорит о русских, которые не просто сталкиваются с несчастьем, но обрели к нему привычку, так хорошо подходит к моей родной стране"
> 
> (Э. Чоран)


  В последнее время чаще замечаю, что это именно так. Что-то все кажется серым по особому, никак в депрессии. Люди хмурые, однообразные пейзажи и строения. Как-то тоскливо в России.

----------


## Dementiy

> В последнее время чаще замечаю, что это именно так. Что-то все кажется серым по особому, никак в депрессии. Люди хмурые, однообразные пейзажи и строения. Как-то тоскливо в России.


 Не следует путать грусть с депрессией, это разные вещи.
К примеру, звучит печально, но никак не безнадежно.  :Smile:

----------


## Traumerei

> У украинцев такого нет, по вашему?


 "Такого" - нет, у них другое, национальное... вороженьки всякие, москали да немцы, что мешают жить. Это хорошо, быть может, если причины внешние, а не внутренние - остаётся надежда на избавление "само собой", нехай сгинут як роса на солнце, а там, глядишь, будем встречать "рассвет коммунизма" (или вставь название утопии сам) У американцев депрессия - явление экономическое. 

Это в России разве что Обломовы с Раскольниковыми водятся, не считая всяких там Двановых и Вощёвых (именно А. Платонов с повестью "Котлован" и был вдохновителем создания этой темы) 




> Символичен тот котлован, который роют в одноименной повести, вычерпанной землей углубляя дальше пустоту любимой родины. Этот котлован, в котором вроде бы собираются выстроить общий для всех, счастливый дом, постепенно разрастается -  самоотверженными усилиями - до такого объема, что никакое строение его уже не заполнит, и становится ясно: это всеобщая могила. Недаром в котловане гробы хранились впрок для умирающей деревни - потом ведь деревня, разместившись по гробам, неуместившимися остатками придет сюда, завербуется в город: котлован дальше рыть и умирать в нем - готовом могильном приюте.
> 
> Вощев чувствует, что народ докапывается до некоей тайной истины, ждущей его за каждым очередным пластом глины, и чтобы добраться до нее, нужно всю землю прокопать насквозь, прибавить к раскинувшейся горизонтально родине пустоту вертикально прорытого  проема, распространить ее по всем измерениям - чтобы, возможно, убедиться: краю нет, впереди ждет бесконечная черная дыра космоса, она тоже родная... "Колхоз шел вслед за ним /Чиклиным/ и не переставая рыл землю; все бедные и средние мужики работали с таким усердием жизни, будто хотели спастись навеки в пропасти котлована".
> 
> Статья : http://old.russ.ru/antolog/intelnet/bd_khandra.html


  Без цитат не обойтись, ибо некоторые мысли уже выражены в совершенстве.




> какое отношение к себе ты чувствуешь со стороны коренных жителей ?


 Это Вы о Москве ?  Москвичи - они такие, дружелюбные (без сарказма). Только думаю, проветриваться им надобно время от времени где, в той же Сибири, например. Дабы не строили из города "Вавилонской башни" (это ИМХО, конечно, однако я видела на Садово-Кудринской некое подобие сего мифологического строения)

----------


## Traumerei

Вот вам воскресный анекдот.

Прочитал Карнеги, решил, что следующий день обязательно начну с улыбки. Всю первую половину дня старательно*всем улыбался, по возможности искренне. В обед ко мне подошёл начальник и сказал:*
- Еще раз накуренный на работу припрешься - уволю!

Мораль: если ты русский и ты счастлив, что-то с тобой не так.

----------


## Nabat

Вспомнился баш на эту же тему:
"xxx: Пошел сегодня лечить болящий зуб. Выражение лица - соответствующее состоянию. Пока ехал в автобусе, впервые за многие годы поймал момент, когда наконец-то никто пристально на меня не пялился. 
xxx: Так вот ты какое, самое распространенное лицо России."

----------


## Traumerei

Великая русская литература всегда ставила перед читателем острые социальные вопросы. Однако и здесь вопрос «зачем?» не относится к числу важнейших. Н.А. Некрасов до самой смерти писал развёрнутый ответ на вопрос «Кому на Руси жить хорошо?», но так и не сформулировал однозначного вывода. И вовсе не потому, что отвечал стихами, а не прозой. «Кто виноват?» – вопрошал современников А.И. Герцен. И тогда, и сейчас этот вопрос является скорей риторическим. И слава Богу! Настойчивый поиск виноватых всегда чреват тем, что виноватыми окажутся все, за исключением тех, кто ищет виноватых. Прагматик Н.Г. Чернышевский поставил вопрос ребром: «Что делать?» – согласитесь, что такая постановка вопроса хотя бы стимулирует поиск решения проблемы, а не сводит ответ к констатации текущего состояния. В постсоветское время А.И. Солженицын сформулировал вопрос ещё конкретней: «Как нам обустроить Россию?» В.В. Маяковский ощутимо помог детям и подросткам в ответе на ряд актуальных для взрослеющего человека вопросов: «Что такое хорошо и что такое плохо?», «Кем быть?»… И редко кто всерьёз задавался вопросом, ключевым для выяснения перспектив развития и целесообразности планируемых действий: «Зачем?». Я имею в виду не только классиков. Примеры нелюбви к этому вопросу встречаются буквально на каждом шагу. Когда вас о чём-то просят, попробуйте уточнить, зачем - и наверняка вы приведёте просителя в хотя бы лёгкое замешательство. Если вы что-то предлагаете, а в ответ слышите «Зачем?», то в замешательство наверняка придёте вы. Это настолько типично, что человек, заранее готовый к ответу на вопрос «зачем?», вызывает подозрения. А зря. Если бы этот вопрос был более популярен, то много странного и нелепого исчезло бы из нашей жизни.

----------


## Nord

> Великая русская литература всегда ставила перед читателем острые социальные вопросы. Однако и здесь вопрос «зачем?» не относится к числу важнейших. Н.А. Некрасов до самой смерти писал развёрнутый ответ на вопрос «Кому на Руси жить хорошо?», но так и не сформулировал однозначного вывода. И вовсе не потому, что отвечал стихами, а не прозой. «Кто виноват?» – вопрошал современников А.И. Герцен. И тогда, и сейчас этот вопрос является скорей риторическим. И слава Богу! Настойчивый поиск виноватых всегда чреват тем, что виноватыми окажутся все, за исключением тех, кто ищет виноватых. Прагматик Н.Г. Чернышевский поставил вопрос ребром: «Что делать?» – согласитесь, что такая постановка вопроса хотя бы стимулирует поиск решения проблемы, а не сводит ответ к констатации текущего состояния. В постсоветское время А.И. Солженицын сформулировал вопрос ещё конкретней: «Как нам обустроить Россию?» В.В. Маяковский ощутимо помог детям и подросткам в ответе на ряд актуальных для взрослеющего человека вопросов: «Что такое хорошо и что такое плохо?», «Кем быть?»… И редко кто всерьёз задавался вопросом, ключевым для выяснения перспектив развития и целесообразности планируемых действий: «Зачем?». Я имею в виду не только классиков. Примеры нелюбви к этому вопросу встречаются буквально на каждом шагу. Когда вас о чём-то просят, попробуйте уточнить, зачем - и наверняка вы приведёте просителя в хотя бы лёгкое замешательство. Если вы что-то предлагаете, а в ответ слышите «Зачем?», то в замешательство наверняка придёте вы. Это настолько типично, что человек, заранее готовый к ответу на вопрос «зачем?», вызывает подозрения. А зря. Если бы этот вопрос был более популярен, то много странного и нелепого исчезло бы из нашей жизни.


 А зачем вы спрашиваете "Зачем"? : )

Нет, серьезно.

----------


## NEET

Вопрос можно сформулировать немного иначе: "почему?" Это не избавит его от противоречия самоотрицания, но позволит взглянуть на происходящее более объективно. Ведь за каждым "зачем?" неизбежно следует невидимое "мне", ограничивающее исследователя в возможности всестороннего рассмотрения проблемы.

----------


## Nord

Как говорили братки: "А ты с какой целью интересуешься?" : )

Задавая вопросы, мы изначально подразумеваем некоторый контекст, и так как любой контекст конструируется на основе некоторой аксиоматики, положенной в его основу, задавая вопрос "Зачем?", человек тем самым выясняет эти основы.

Любая аксиоматика - вопрос убежденности, принятия или непринятия, веры. И никакая аксиоматика не является абсолютной. Даже казалось бы "неоспаримые" вещи сдвигаемы по контексту, например, садишься ты за стол, а тебя спрашивают:

- Чё, кушать собрался?
- Ага!
- А зачем?
- Хм... ну, жрать хочу!

Казалось бы - очевидно, да: хочу жрать - надо пожрать : ) Но не-е-е-ет! : )

- А зачем тебе жрать?

Сдвиг контекста.

- А чтоб жить!
- А зачем тебе жить?

Ну и тут уже вовсе что угодно можно услышать. И так - до бесконечности.

Но вопрос "Зачем тебе знать "Зачем?"" - всё же интересен. Вот серьезно!

И потом - пока вопрошающий "Зачем?" задумался или уже сам завис в своих объяснениях "Зачем" - можно и откушать спокойно : )))

----------


## Traumerei

Мы считаем себя добродушным и дружелюбным народом, гостеприимным до абсурда и всегда готовым к удалому веселью. С точки зрения европейца или американца, не вступавшего с нами в близкое общение, сферический россиянин в вакууме находится в состоянии, среднем между суицидом из-за клинической депрессии и поножовщиной из-за панической атаки. Причина проста: мы не улыбаемся. То есть улыбаемся только по поводу, в то время как народы, населяющие более западные и более восточные территории используют улыбку не только по прямому назначению, но и как стандартный скринсейвер для лица.

Строго говоря, нет ничего необычного в том, что мимика и поведение имеют этнические особенности. Итальянцев слышно за километр, даже когда они шепчутся. Американец перестает улыбаться, только если встреченный в тайге гризли откусывает ему голову. Французы вечно носят шарфы, греки после 25 лет толстоваты, а еврей готов дать тебе совет, даже если ты вывесил его в авоське за окно, заклеив рот скотчем. Но неулыбчивость оказалась не только нашей особенностью. Улыбающихся без повода людей не любят также в Норвегии, Франции, Индии, Иране, Польше и Южной Корее. Поэтому психолог Куба Крис, член Польской академии наук, заинтересовался, какова причина таких различий в культурном коде. Он провел исследование, которое длилось четыре года и охватило 4519 человек со всех континентов.

Выяснилось, что все нации довольно четко различаются по параметру, который психологи называют уровнем избегания неопределенности. Этот уровень отражает отношение человека к незнакомым ситуациям и способы реагирования на них. Высокий УИН связан с высоким уровнем тревоги и активным желанием избежать любой неопределенности. Низкий УИН означает, что люди считают будущее непредсказуемым и не зависящим от их усилий. Соответственно, в странах с высоким УИН улыбка одобряется, так как демонстрирует определенность в отношениях. А там, где УИН низкий, улыбку расценят, скорее всего, как признак глупости. И правда, если все вокруг непредсказуемо, значит, улыбчивый индивид просто не понимает всей трагичности этого факта, но жизнь-то его проучит. Как ни странно, негативное отношение к улыбке и низкий УИН почти во всех случаях оказались связаны с развитой коррупцией. А еще одно исследование показало, что улыбка как ответ на положительные эмоции вызывается передней частью гипоталамуса, в то время как негативная мимика — задней. И если заднюю часть задействовать чаще, передняя становится менее активной. Хотел бы поулыбаться, да уже не получится. Значит ли это, что, научившись улыбаться, можно побороть коррупцию, ученые не сообщают. А ведь это было бы самое интересное.

----------


## Traumerei

Ни один из современных россиян не способен самовыразиться иначе, чем через боль. Кое-кому из русских художников удалось выразить себя в Искусстве, в области романа, мироощущение которого близко к средневековому, так как доминирующий мотив — самовыражение через страдание. Ну а для людей, непричастных к искусству, и для тех, кто живет исключительно сегодняшним днем, боль становится единственным путем к совершенству. Всякий, кто живет припеваючи в условиях нынешней системы российского правления, видимо, должен считать, что либо души у человека вообще нет, либо, если таковая есть, она не стоит того, чтоб совершенствовать ее. Нигилист, отрицающий любую власть, будучи убежден, что власть — зло, и превозносящий любую боль, поскольку через нее выражает он свою индивидуальность, как раз и есть правоверный христианин. Идеал христианства для него — истина.

Оскар Уайльд

----------


## Traumerei

А ведь в человеческой культуре умение красиво грустить, переживать ностальгию по безвозвратно утерянном или даже о том, что вообще никогда не будет нам принадлежать, всегда было также значимо, как и способность радоваться или мечтать.
Я чувствую, что у русских это вообще является национальной особенностью.

----------

